# Who makes a great trailer setup.



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to upgrade my setup so that i dont have to breskdown and setup out of the truck everytime. What is working for everyone? I have read dozzens of threads. I want something enclosed.Has anyone ever seen this setup?
Window Cleaning & Power Washing Rig.: https://youtu.be/h8s4mjblY9k


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow! This is nice!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I am trying to figure out who makes it. It is overseas and does not show much for their website.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Who makes this setup does anyone know?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

For a great set up custom built. 

http://www.greenknightllc.com/home

or

http://powerwashstore.com


I think the latter is in your neck of the woods. Can't go wrong with either if you want something built and ready to go.


----------



## Superiorpnp (Jun 28, 2015)

*If your looking for Set-up Like this one in Virginia*

I know the perfect Place For the Hampton Roads Area. Its called Pressure Works. You must ask for Tom He's an absolute Genius when it comes to this kind of stuff. He set up our rigs and we love it! Although Our's are set up in E250's he has a killer trailer set up like the one your asking about. 

Link: http://pressureworksinc.com/

-Painting Company


----------

